# Gatlinburg or Pigeon Forge, TN



## John Cummings (Jan 31, 2007)

We have put in a request with SFX for a 2BR unit in either place for the first week in June this year. The date is absolutely fixed as we have to sync with other people. Our Son, his wife and our 2 grandsons live in Humboldt, TN and they will be joining us for the week. My wife and I just got back from spending several weeks with them at their home in Humboldt.

Any info and/or advice that anybody has will be welcome. Our plan is to fly into Nashville where our kids will meet up with us and then we will proceed on to the timeshare. We also plan to spend a few nights in Nashville to see the Grand Ole Opry and any other points of interest.

I do have a few questions.

1. Would it be better to stay in Gatlinburg or Pigeon Forge or is there any difference? I realize that they are close together.
2. Does anybody recommend a particlular timeshare resort? Our grandsons will be 4 years and the other one 10 months old.
3. Points of interest or must sees.
4. Info on Nashville, especially good hotels and getting tickets for the Grand Ole Opry etc. There will just be my wife and I in Nashville as the rest of the family will go back home to Humboldt after our timeshare week.

Other than our week in the timeshare, my wife and I have a very flexible schedule.

I would really appreciate any input from you good folks.

For you good folks of Tennessee I just wanted to let you know that we really enjoyed our visit there and it is one of the very few states that we would consider living in if we coudn't live in California.


----------



## sfwilshire (Jan 31, 2007)

John Cummings said:


> We have put in a request with SFX for a 2BR unit in either place for the first week in June this year. The date is absolutely fixed as we have to sync with other people. Our Son, his wife and our 2 grandsons live in Humboldt, TN and they will be joining us for the week. My wife and I just got back from spending several weeks with them at their home in Humboldt.
> 
> Any info and/or advice that anybody has will be welcome. Our plan is to fly into Nashville where our kids will meet up with us and then we will proceed on to the timeshare. We also plan to spend a few nights in Nashville to see the Grand Ole Opry and any other points of interest.
> 
> ...



You may not have a lot of choice on resorts at this point. There has been some availability, but most of the summer weeks are long gone. Schools in the south end late May / early June, so things are already hopping by the first week of June. 

As for where to stay, Pigeon Forge is more touristy. Staying in Gatlinburg allows you to park your car and walk around town. You can also utilize the cheap trolley service that goes around both towns and between the two. 

I've seen availability at the Westgate, which is between the two towns. It's in sort of a bad area for traffic in peak season, but the first week in June might not be too bad yet.

There have been several lengthy threads regarding places to see and things to do. A search will probably turn them up. 

The national park, especially Cades Cove, is usually high on the list. 

Dollywood is worth a trip. I think you'll be too early for Kidsfest, though, which would have been great for the kids. You will probably be there during International Fest time, which has a lot of things to appeal to all ages. 

The Apple Barn is usually high on the restaurant list.

The Comedy Barn is hokey enough to be amusing at least once and has animals (mostly dogs) which the kids always love.

As for Nashville, there are loads of decent hotels between the airport and Opryland. I've used Priceline and gotten some good rates in the past. 

If you want to spend a few bucks, the Opryland hotel would probably be a terrific place to stay. Sometimes they have attractive specials, but I've never stayed there.

Enjoy your visit.

Sheila

P.S. I just noticed you said your request was with SFX. What did they tell you about your chances? It has been a few years since I've ask, but they always told me they have no demand for the area and they wouldn't take my gold crown resort in Gatlinburg.


----------



## John Cummings (Jan 31, 2007)

sfwilshire said:


> P.S. I just noticed you said your request was with SFX. What did they tell you about your chances? It has been a few years since I've ask, but they always told me they have no demand for the area and they wouldn't take my gold crown resort in Gatlinburg.



Thank you for the info. I didn't realize that school got out so early there. Here, it doesn't get out until the 3rd week in June.

SFX actually has a couple of the Gatlinburg resorts in their directory. We didn't discuss our chances yet as it is too early. I have used SFX exclusively for the past 10 years and they have always come through. They do not depend on inventory and deposits only but will actively search including trading with another exchange company such as RCI or getting developer weeks.

Hopefully it will work out OK.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Jan 31, 2007)

IMHO we prefered Pigeon Forge. We just got back last month. Gatlinburg was not a place I would want to stay. Clean but 2 hours walking around was enough of little shops and they have Ripleys but that's it. 

PF has better restaurants and things kids would want to do with the layered go kart tracks ,shows and attractions plus Dollywood. You could then go to Cades Cove or Knoxville. Really clean family area,beautiful mountains and friendly people. Ditto on Applebarn and Old Mill. Shop at Christmas Place(about 15 rooms)


----------



## sfwilshire (Jan 31, 2007)

John Cummings said:


> SFX actually has a couple of the Gatlinburg resorts in their directory.



Thanks for that info. I'll have to go check and see if mine is one of them. They might finally get a deposit from me. 

They email me constantly wanting my Sheraton Vistana weeks, but they are committed to RCI Points.

Sheila


----------



## Jeni (Jan 31, 2007)

We have stayed at Fairfield Smoky Mountains in Pigeon Forge, with our 15 month old (at the time) and we've also stayed at Westgate's Smoky Mountain resort in Gatlinburg. We loved both! We liked the location of Westgate better- carved into the mountainside. It is not in walking distance of downtown, but nicely removed and on the trolley line. Either one is a great trade for spacious, newer interiors, activities, pools, etc.

Jeni


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 31, 2007)

I can't help you much other than to say we'll be doing the same thing 6/2 to 6/9. We exchanged into Gatlinburg Town Square and have a unit that should be in the phase one section. I'd have prefered phase two as those units have laundry in them but, I had looked at Gatlinburg/Pigeon Forge a couple of times and realized that with I.I., exchange possibilities didn't seem to improve with time. 

We plan on walking the town and shops, seeing the national park, spending time at Dollywood and just relaxing a bit.

We'll also be spending two nights post TS stay in Nashville. I've booked two nights at the Gaylord Opryland Hotel. From the Gaylord hotel web site it looks like an emince hotel/shopping/restaurant resort and should be fun. The home office of the insurance company my dad worked for is in Nashville and I've always had a desire to stay at the Opryland hotel. So this seemed like as good a time as any. There is a festival going on that weekend but rooms do not seem to be booking up all that fast from what I've seen.


----------



## John Cummings (Jan 31, 2007)

dougp26364 said:


> I can't help you much other than to say we'll be doing the same thing 6/2 to 6/9. We exchanged into Gatlinburg Town Square and have a unit that should be in the phase one section. I'd have prefered phase two as those units have laundry in them but, I had looked at Gatlinburg/Pigeon Forge a couple of times and realized that with I.I., exchange possibilities didn't seem to improve with time.
> 
> We plan on walking the town and shops, seeing the national park, spending time at Dollywood and just relaxing a bit.
> 
> We'll also be spending two nights post TS stay in Nashville. I've booked two nights at the Gaylord Opryland Hotel. From the Gaylord hotel web site it looks like an emince hotel/shopping/restaurant resort and should be fun. The home office of the insurance company my dad worked for is in Nashville and I've always had a desire to stay at the Opryland hotel. So this seemed like as good a time as any. There is a festival going on that weekend but rooms do not seem to be booking up all that fast from what I've seen.



It looks like there will be a very strong possibility that we will also be staying in Nashville at the same time as you. I will check into the Opryland hotel. Maybe we will run into each other.


----------



## teachingmyown (Jan 31, 2007)

John Cummings said:


> It looks like there will be a very strong possibility that we will also be staying in Nashville at the same time as you. I will check into the Opryland hotel. Maybe we will run into each other.



 "Running into each other" at the Opryland Hotel would be a feat.  It is simply HUGE!  But it is beautiful.  In fact, it is a destination itself.  While in Nashville, consider a ride on one of the river boats, either the Belle Carol or the General Jackson...the General if it will fit your schedule.  June should be great weather for such an excursion.

A visit to the Parthenon (Centennial Park) is very cool.  The gold plated statue of Athena is worth seeing, especially if you are able to arrange a tour guide who can fill you in on all the tidbits surrounding her.

I'm sorry, but "a couple" of days in Nashville just won't be enough.  There is simply too much to consider.  For example...
*Do you want to do history? * The Hermitage, The Battle of Franklin, The Timeline at Bicentennial Park, Belle Meade, Fort Nashboro, the Civil Rights Room at the Downtown Library...
*Do you want to do Country music?*  The Grand Ole Opry, Ryman Auditorium, Country Music Hall of Fame, Stars' Homes Tours...
*Outdoor/Sports activities?*  Nashville Shores Water Park, Shelby Bottoms Greenway (bicycle path), golf courses, Two Rivers Skateboard Park, Wave Country, minigolf...
*Cultural?* Frist Arts Center, Schermerhorn Symphony Center, Cheekwood Gallery and Gardens, Tennessee Performing Arts Center, Concerts in the Park...
* Touristy?* Gibson Guitar at OpryMills Mall, The Cowboy Church, 2nd Avenue, Printer's Alley...
*Professional Sports?* The Nashville Sounds (we also have the Predators  the Titans, and the Kats but I don't know that those teams offer anything while you'll be here)
*Leisure time?*fishing, boating on the lakes, driving the Natchez Trace, walking in the parks, taking the walking tour around town...

The list goes on...this only scratches the surface and I didn't even mention the special events held throughout the summer.  

Restaurants...A Southern Favorite is Cracker Barrel.  You can have breakfast there all day as well as other "good eats".  Beef Stew and Biscuits, Pork Chops and Fried Apples, Catfish and Hushpuppies or Country Ham w/ Red Eye Gravy.  YUM!!!

Monell's is a local favorite as well.  (Ask Shaggy about Monell's...she LOVED it!)  Despite their name, they serve great Southern cooking, family style so even if you come in alone, you'll leave with new friends.  It's a one-price place so come HUNGRY!!!

As for the Gatlinburg/PF question...they are so close together that if you get either you'll be ok.  If you do have a choice, PF is probably more kid friendly, but with a 10month and 4year old I'm not sure that that will matter so much.  It isn't like you're going to be spending the vacation at the go-kart tracks, in the arcades and at the pools so much this time.  Things are slightly more expensive in Gatlinburg for some reason, as in the same menu item in the same restaurant chain costs more in G than in PF.  The big upside to staying in Gatlinburg is that you won't have to find a place to park as that is generally an issue there.  Of course, that assumes that the "Gatlinburg" timeshare you get isn't three miles out of town, on top of the mountain.  

I agree that if you're coming from California to see the area, then a visit through Cades Cove is in order.  I also recommend you consider spending a day in Cherokee, NC. visiting with the Native Americans.  Also, a walk to the top of Clingman's Dome is in order, especially if you have a beautiful clear day.  (Not that Californians need to see these things more than anyone else, but these fall into the "not to be missed" category that visitors who are likely to return soon may decide to catch "next time") 

I've been told the Aquarium of the Smokies is a must see but we haven't gone there (tickets are expensive, imo).   Frankly, after being to the Monterey Bay Aquarium I have a difficult time imagining that this one would compare to that one, though I could be surprised.


----------



## John Cummings (Jan 31, 2007)

teachingmyown said:


> I'm sorry, but "a couple" of days in Nashville just won't be enough.



Thank you for all the info. We don't have any fixed schedule except for the week in the timeshare. We will stay as long as necessary to see what we want. I really appreciate all of the suggestions.

We ate breakfast at the Cracker Barrel restarant in Jackson TN in December. I am sorry to say but we were not very impressed.


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 1, 2007)

John Cummings said:


> It looks like there will be a very strong possibility that we will also be staying in Nashville at the same time as you. I will check into the Opryland hotel. Maybe we will run into each other.



Somehow I always thought we might run into each other in Vegas but Nashville works well also.


----------



## teachingmyown (Feb 1, 2007)

John Cummings said:


> We ate breakfast at the Cracker Barrel restarant in Jackson TN in December. I am sorry to say but we were not very impressed.




Sorry to hear that.  Most people I talk to can't wait to get back to another one.  Maybe you just hit that particular one on an off day, or perhaps you're the "one in a million" with a different opinion.   

It's true that "born in the South/raised in the South" sometimes translates into a completely different set of taste buds than other regions of our fair country.  I've stopped recommending "Cock of the Walk" on TUG for that very reason.  It seems not everyone who comes to town is as enamored with complete meals cooked while submerged in huge vats of grease as we tend to be   but we do love our deep fried catfish, hushpuppies and french fries. 
(If you do like catfish, or trout, let me know and I'll tell you where to stop on the trip from Gatlinburg back to Nashville.  There's a neat place where you can catch your own, then enjoy the rocking chairs as you wait while it's being prepared and then served to you with all the fixin's.  The 4yo would likely have a blast!!) 

Monell's is the other place I mentioned.  Don't let my love for Cock of the Walk and Cracker Barrel steer you away from Monells.  They really do a great job serving up good food.

Another cool place to eat is the Gerst House.  It's German fare and still maintains a bit of the old pub atmosphere even though they had to move into new digs when the Titans took over their neighborhood, pushing them out of their old place.  It's a local spot that stands on its own without the support of a nationally recognized brand name.  Go on a weekend if you can and they'll probably have an oompah band there.  You can do the Chicken Dance with them if you'd like.  :whoopie:   Check restaurant.com for a coupon.  

Feel free to yell back at me as your trips get closer if you have any more questions or if you need more info.


----------



## shagnut (Feb 1, 2007)

Cheri, I already told him about Monell's over yonder. Kelli is so ready to go back. Think I'll look for 2008!! Will look forward to seeing you again. 

John, have you et grits yet? How bout pintos and cornbread? Fried okra? Stewed squash? Don't fergit to put unjuns on them pintos, ya hear?  shaggy


----------



## John Cummings (Feb 1, 2007)

shagnut said:


> Cheri, I already told him about Monell's over yonder. Kelli is so ready to go back. Think I'll look for 2008!! Will look forward to seeing you again.
> 
> John, have you et grits yet? How bout pintos and cornbread? Fried okra? Stewed squash? Don't fergit to put unjuns on them pintos, ya hear?  shaggy



Leslie, I have tried them all. Cornbread is the only thing that I like. To me, grits are tasteless. I lived in Flrida for 8 years and traveled through much of the deep South. Haven't been to the Carolinas yet.


----------



## John Cummings (Feb 1, 2007)

dougp26364 said:


> Somehow I always thought we might run into each other in Vegas but Nashville works well also.



We go all the way back to the old Las Vegas web site. I forget what it was called ( Las Vegas Hack?? ). We were in Las Vegas for 8 nights in May 2005 for a family reunion. We are going back for another week this May for another family reunion. We don't go to Las Vegas too often anymore as we far prefer our local casinos in California. In fact we are leaving in a few hours for a 2 night stay and Mardi Gras Party at the Pala Casino/resort which is about 25 minutes from my house. And then we are going to be staying 2 nights at the Harrah's Rincon Casino/resort for Valentines. Harrah's is about 45 minutes from my house.

I would be up to meeting with you in Nashville if you would like to. If you are interested, we can discuss it when we get closer to the date. Send me an e-mail if you like. Can you give me any advice regarding hotels etc, in Nashville, tickets for the Grand Ole Opry, etc.?

Are you still in Wichita KS? Wichita was my second home for about 4 years back in the early 80's when I computerized the Wichita Water system.


----------



## sfwilshire (Feb 1, 2007)

teachingmyown said:


> I've stopped recommending "Cock of the Walk" on TUG for that very reason.  It seems not everyone who comes to town is as enamored with complete meals cooked while submerged in huge vats of grease as we tend to be   but we do love our deep fried catfish, hushpuppies and french fries.
> (If you do like catfish, or trout, let me know and I'll tell you where to stop on the trip from Gatlinburg back to Nashville.  There's a neat place where you can catch your own, then enjoy the rocking chairs as you wait while it's being prepared and then served to you with all the fixin's.  The 4yo would likely have a blast!!)



I went to the Cock of the Walk years ago and loved it. I don't get to Nashville too often for a meal, and I ask a local recently if it was still there. He wasn't sure. 

Sounds like you're talking about the Cross Eyed Cricket in your next comment. I haven't been there in years either. It used to be about a 20 minute drive from my house, but they closed the road we used for security reasons after 9/11 (it went right through one of the Oak Ridge plants) and now it's a long way around to there. My in-laws camped there once and thought it was terrific. I've never bothered to catch my own fish, just bellied up to the table for a meal.

The Cracker Barrel is where my family usually wants to go eat, particularly when we're on the road. I admit that I tire of it sometimes, but it's usually pretty consistent from restaurant to restaurant. Ran into terrible food in Georgia in December, but usually you know you're going to get something pretty decent for a reasonable price.

Sheila


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 1, 2007)

John Cummings said:


> We go all the way back to the old Las Vegas web site. I forget what it was called ( Las Vegas Hack?? ). We were in Las Vegas for 8 nights in May 2005 for a family reunion. We are going back for another week this May for another family reunion. We don't go to Las Vegas too often anymore as we far prefer our local casinos in California. In fact we are leaving in a few hours for a 2 night stay and Mardi Gras Party at the Pala Casino/resort which is about 25 minutes from my house. And then we are going to be staying 2 nights at the Harrah's Rincon Casino/resort for Valentines. Harrah's is about 45 minutes from my house.
> 
> I would be up to meeting with you in Nashville if you would like to. If you are interested, we can discuss it when we get closer to the date. Send me an e-mail if you like. Can you give me any advice regarding hotels etc, in Nashville, tickets for the Grand Ole Opry, etc.?
> 
> Are you still in Wichita KS? Wichita was my second home for about 4 years back in the early 80's when I computerized the Wichita Water system.



The old Web site was Las Vegas Taxi or the Hack Attack for short. It's been a long time now since that site bit the dust but I still miss it a little. The other Vegas forums just don't have the info Kurt put out IMO.

During that period of time we visited Vegas 3 to 4 times per year. For the last few years we've only gone out in March over Shelley's birthday. This year will be the first time in maybe 3 or 4 years that we'll have gone twice. On Shelley's birthday and then again in the all for our aniversary. While we still enjoy Vegas, the gambling has gone south and there's just to many other places in the world to see. 

We're still in Wichita. I guess the roots have grown to deep to think about moving. It's not the most exciting place to live but, the air is clean and the cost of living is pretty low. A friend of ours just put in an offer on a 1,900 sq. ft split level home, not including the basement living space for $159,900. If we just had a more reasonably priced airport to fly out of I'd be set.

I'd love to catch up with you in Nashville if we can manage it. I've collected some information from the tourist sites we've found on Google but we'll be pretty much winging it. The Opryland hotel seems to have a lot to in and of itself. There's the General Jackson paddle wheeler that might be interesting. I'm not certain if we'll be able to take in a show at the Grand Ol' Opry since we'll only have two days but I'm hoping we can. There are also a few museums to check out as well. 

I'll see if I can find some of the promotional literature we've collected to get idea's and list some of that out when I can. Lately the hospital I work at has been pretty full and the extra shifts have been abundant. Needless to say, it's mostly been work, sleep and eat with the occasional day off to catch up on the lost sleep. 

I'll keep in touch as the dates get closer so we can compare schedules and see what we can work out.


----------



## sfwilshire (Feb 1, 2007)

John Cummings said:


> To me, grits are tasteless.



Southern girl born and bred here and you couldn't pay me to eat a bowl of grits. The same is true of my entire family.

Sheila


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 1, 2007)

With grits, you have to add something to them to give them a little flavor. For me, a little butter and suger does it.


----------



## sfwilshire (Feb 1, 2007)

dougp26364 said:


> With grits, you have to add something to them to give them a little flavor. For me, a little butter and suger does it.



I grew up eating white rice for breakfast with butter and sugar. We always had homemade biscuits with it. I've never found anyone else who had eaten this, so I'm not sure where it came from.

sheila


----------



## teachingmyown (Feb 1, 2007)

sfwilshire said:


> I went to the Cock of the Walk years ago and loved it. I don't get to Nashville too often for a meal, and I ask a local recently if it was still there. He wasn't sure.



Yep, still there and still in business.  I drove by it tonight and there were probably more than a dozen cars in the lot...not bad for a Thursday.



> Sounds like you're talking about the Cross Eyed Cricket in your next comment. I haven't been there in years either. It used to be about a 20 minute drive from my house, but they closed the road we used for security reasons after 9/11 (it went right through one of the Oak Ridge plants) and now it's a long way around to there. My in-laws camped there once and thought it was terrific. I've never bothered to catch my own fish, just bellied up to the table for a meal.



That's the place.  It was near the top of my fav list when we lived in East Tennessee (Kingston).  I loved the atmosphere, the food, the people...everything.  We've only been back a couple of times though since moving back to middle Tn.  We let the boys fish once...they LOVED it.  We had to be careful though because they caught their "limit" (what we could eat as a family in one meal) very quickly.



> The Cracker Barrel is where my family usually wants to go eat, particularly when we're on the road. I admit that I tire of it sometimes, but it's usually pretty consistent from restaurant to restaurant. Ran into terrible food in Georgia in December, but usually you know you're going to get something pretty decent for a reasonable price.
> 
> Sheila



Cracker Barrel is part of our vacation routine.  Vacations can't "end" unless we've had at least one meal at the CB.  We usually get "Momma's Breakfast" which is a feat considering that it is served on something like three plates pp and there are 5 of us.  I like their cornbread, their baby carrots, the cobbler (need a smiley with angel wings here), the squash casserole, the chef salad and, well, plenty of other stuff too.  I don't eat grits, and I don't usually like their biscuits--too heavy, but there's always enough on the menu to make choosing difficult for me.


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 2, 2007)

sfwilshire said:


> I grew up eating white rice for breakfast with butter and sugar. We always had homemade biscuits with it. I've never found anyone else who had eaten this, so I'm not sure where it came from.
> 
> sheila



I won't say I gew up eating it but.....I know relatives who did. I've used white rice and butter as a snack in my youth but not so much anymore. Rice pudding, when it's done right, is one of my more favorite dishes though I don't make it myself.


----------



## Suzy (Feb 2, 2007)

I'm also planning a trip to the Gatlinburg, Pigeon Forge area.  Some friends have mentioned eating at the Pear Tree Cafe, Wild Plum Tea Room, and the Peddler Restaurant.  Has anyone been to these?  Of course, we will also try Applewood Farmhouse and the Old Mill.

Thanks!

Suzy


----------



## teachingmyown (Feb 2, 2007)

Suzy said:


> Some friends have mentioned eating at the Pear Tree Cafe, Wild Plum Tea Room, and the Peddler Restaurant.
> Suzy




I haven't been to any of them, but I was thinking that the Peddler had gone out of business a couple of years ago.  How recently have your friends been there?


----------



## sandcastles (Feb 2, 2007)

I've never heard of Pear Tree Cafe, Wild Plum Tea Room menu looked interesting but I've never been there.

I always liked Peddler Steak House but I haven't been there for about 3 years or so, so it is possible that it has gone out of business.  It was always so popular it's hard to imagine it being gone.

My favorite is Peddler's sister restaurant, the Park Grille.  It's on 441, heading south it's on the left side very close to the entrance of the park.


----------



## eschjw (Feb 2, 2007)

sandcastles said:


> I've never heard of Pear Tree Cafe, Wild Plum Tea Room menu looked interesting but I've never been there.
> 
> I always liked Peddler Steak House but I haven't been there for about 3 years or so, so it is possible that it has gone out of business.  It was always so popular it's hard to imagine it being gone.
> 
> My favorite is Peddler's sister restaurant, the Park Grille.  It's on 441, heading south it's on the left side very close to the entrance of the park.



The Peddler is still there by the river. It is a very popular steak restaurant  and is always crowded, so go early or late and ask for a river view table. The Park Grille is also one of our favs.


----------

